# Please help me to choose a Digital Camera



## rosemolr (Oct 15, 2008)

I Want to Buy A camera...It should be a nice choice with in ma budjet..and should be the best one...ma friends told me to take sony cybershot.but i think nikon is better than sony in its picture clarity..please help me dear friends..
Budjet 10000~12000

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ 

well, I hv a Sony Cybershot T20 and it it really crisp, i will say plz (wen u go to buy the camera) take a lappy with u if possible and clikc pics from different cameras of different manufacturer and transfer those to ur lappy and see the crispness..  

if not, SOny is a good bet..  believe me . u wont be disappointed.. 

bt, plz watever cam u decide, DO NOT go for a touchscreen type of CAmera bcoz (even though) the protective screen is on it, it will still create a mess with fingerprints on it.. believe me..


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 16, 2008)

Try canon A590IS.

check out www.compareindia.com, helpful site..


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah i hear that touchscreen wil be horrible..I want a cam which is slim too.but the clarity should be excellent with in ma budget..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ 

yup, i hv infact used one too (touchscreen) and believe me, no matter how good the screen protector is, u will still get bad finger marks on the display screen, and sumtimes the touch isin;t responsive enough, sao u might end up tapping the same function more than once to access it.. 
-----------


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 19, 2008)

moving ahead with w130..what do you think guys..


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 19, 2008)

Sony is good, canon has some problems with low light shooting. Don't have any idea about nikon, sony is the popular choice, but that doesn't necessarily mean it is the best. you can search for reviews on the internet, i've got some good info from them.
Canon ixus series is better than canon powershot.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ agree to that on the Sony and Canon part !! ...


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 4, 2008)

canon has the richest colours... sony colours are washed out... even in top end prosumer cams.

go to a electronics mall and take a pick.. Croma will serve you good.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ 

well, i dont agree with u on the sony part..i hv been using Sony cybershot for the past 3 yrs adn not a fade in pics, not at all..
---------

to OP: go to a good consumer electronics mall, and click pics using the various digi cams available and then transfer those onto a lappy (yup, the sales representative will help u transfer the files to a lappy) in their store itself and see the pics...


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 5, 2008)

@ashu888ashu888
 i say this from personal experience of what i did at croma... i was comparing the Sony H10 H50 with Canon S5IS


----------



## toofan (Nov 5, 2008)

for your budget you can ger Cannon A590IS this one is around.

But i will suggest you Cannon powershot A720IS this one is the best and it is around 10.5k at www.compareindia.com or else you can get this model at around 11 to 12k and it will justify the amount you spent on this one.

Don't go for Sony. They doesn't provide manual controls and are not as good as Cannon ones. sony cameras are for those who don't want to learn the goodness of manual photography.

A720 IS has 6x optical zoom and I bet you can't find any other model with such quality.
check here
*www.dpreview.com/reviews/canona720is/page12.asp


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 5, 2008)

@ antz:

sorry for jumping to conclusions quickly..


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just found this...

*www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM

use this tool.. i think it should have most of the aforementioned models included in its compare tool


----------



## Doomsday (Nov 5, 2008)

*www.dcresource.com/
is the one of the best websites for reviews of P&S digicams.



> Don't go for Sony. They doesn't provide manual controls and are not as good as Cannon ones. sony cameras are for those who don't want to learn the goodness of manual photography



+1.
The canon AXXX IS series is an excellent choice of beginners' camera for learning photography. 

Also remember, the Sony cams take only their proprietary memory stick format for storage. It's 2x the cost of an SD card which most others use.


----------



## mastermunj (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^ I agree..


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 6, 2008)

+1 Canon A590IS..

And SD card point is correct... the canon will support SDHC too.. much higher capacities.. 

U can get 8 GB card for 1.5k.. dont think thats possible with MSD


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ 

yup, i agree to u that Memory Stick Pro Duo cards (MSPDs) are really short on capacity and high on price..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

Nikon camera r costly when compared with Sony & Cannon...

Go 4 Sony..the most popular among users...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ 

yup, its a popular one, i too purchased it bcoz of its popularity among users and shopkeepers alike..


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 7, 2008)

it has been 20 days... the guy may have already bought his camera... not even replying...


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2008)

He might be confused what to buy or busy shooting birds.


----------

